
Startup School Meetup - JMiao

======
JMiao
As I mentioned in a previous thread, I'd like to organize a Palo Alto meetup
amongst Startup School/YC News participants.

If you're interested in getting together for dinner and a evening of
interesting company, please e-mail:

StartupSchool2007 [at] gmail [dot] com

I'll gladly put together some form of mailing list detailing meetup details,
etc.

------
chiefwhite
Guys I missed the deadline for application. If anyone got approved but can't
attend, please, I'd be very thankful to you for sharing your invite with me, I
can even consider buying it! Thanks! Please drop me a few words to
white@chief.la

